# My entry for the August Contest!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I entered the August Contest, and wanted to show you the picture I submitted. Here it is!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

OOh looks like Chandler has some good competition


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yessssssssssss <33333333333333


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

=) I expect you to vote for him, Zoe! You're the one who made me enter him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! It's actually a screenshot from a video I took of him!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I voted for him already, LOL


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He's cute!


----------

